# Bypass IP over Coaxial & use Ethernet to take advantage of 1Gb internet speed?



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have AT&T GigaPower internet and the whole house is Ethernet Cat 6 ran to each room with Gigabit switches. Right now the Genie hr54 is connected via DECA or MOCA or whatever it's called right next to the modem. There are 2 HD mini's and the 4k Mini as well as a HR24. No matter what when we try to stream a VOD program it doesn't work over DECA/MOCA. We have to download it to the device receiver. Should I just hook everything up via Ethernet? Would this fix the issues I am having? It's seriously annoying that I have to wait for a program to download to stream.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

No you should not hook it up with Ethernet. It’d be more difficult and it won’t solve whatever your real issue is.

Is this on any unit or is the hr54 ok but the others slow?

So right now the internet is connected via Ethernet cable to the hr54 only correct? Have you switched to WiFi to see what happens then? If not that’s the first thing I’d do in this case, and yes, I always prefer wired but sometimes you have to check other ways.

If that didn’t fix it, I’d get a proper DIRECTV splitter, and a bbdeca and inject the internet into the deca cloud with that instead of using the hr54. 

Trying to run Ethernet isn’t even really possible with the clients, and you’d have to add band stop filters, and multiple deca devices to even get it going. Not worth the hassle since it’s not fixing the actual issue, whatever it may be. What is your router? Is it a att modem I imagine?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If each client would have Ethernet jack/FW support (as designed, see pictures of its PCB with missing RJ-45 receptical) then using all components of your setup would be seamless with Ethernet equipment.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> No you should not hook it up with Ethernet. It'd be more difficult and it won't solve whatever your real issue is.
> 
> Is this on any unit or is the hr54 ok but the others slow?
> 
> ...


No. Everything is hooked up via RG6 run throughout the house right now. The only Ethernet connection to the DirecTV system is the main one that is connected to the router. I forget what the heck it's called, broadband Ethernet to coax kit? All the RG6 connections terminate in the same closet as the Ethernet runs in the house. The DirecTV coax to Ethernet is hooked up to a Netgear Prosafe gs308p and the gs308p is hooked into a 2wire/arris BGW210-700 modem/Wi-Fi router. The modem has 1 job, take the internet signal and route it. The Wi-Fi is disabled on the modem, we use a Netgear mu-mimo ac2200 Wi-Fi range extender as an access point, and all connections in the home run through Netgear Prosafe gs305p models. These are highly rated switches that almost never have issues. Every hard wired computer in this home that has a gigabit connection is getting almost gigabit speeds. The problem has to be in the DECA. Seeing how there is no way for me to actually test the speeds the DirecTV connects at, I can't prove it. To my knowledge it is not a Wi-Fi cinema connection kit. I was told you couldn't even use it with the 4k mini when the set it up because it was too slow. Everything was installed February of last year. The internet in the house is fast and everything has been setup perfectly to keep it running, there are 2 college students, one who streams video games, and 2 people who work from home here so we can't have it giving us issues.

No unit will stream They will download the show but stop steaming after 30 seconds.

Including a picture of a speed test and what the coax to Ethernet device looks like.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, first thing id do is double check all the coax at the deca. Maybe you have a bad cable. 

Secondly go to the HR 54, go to settings, go to Internet connection. Then there should be an option for a speed test. Run it and see what it says.

Next up Id disconnect the ethernet cable from the broadband deca where all the cables terminate. I would then go back to the HR 54, back into the Internet set up and I would connected via wireless. I would then see what happens with your system. That should pretty easily tell you if your issue is the Decca itself or if you got something else going on that will require further investigation.


----------



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Ok, first thing id do is double check all the coax at the deca. Maybe you have a bad cable.
> 
> Secondly go to the HR 54, go to settings, go to Internet connection. Then there should be an option for a speed test. Run it and see what it says.
> 
> Next up Id disconnect the ethernet cable from the broadband deca where all the cables terminate. I would then go back to the HR 54, back into the Internet set up and I would connected via wireless. I would then see what happens with your system. That should pretty easily tell you if your issue is the Decca itself or if you got something else going on that will require further investigation.


I hooked it up to the wireless and it seems things are working. Thanks. I do find this odd because my in home network is 1Gbps as well as my internet but my wireless is nowhere near that. This just shows that DirecTV's way of using coaxial for internet slows things down.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Actually it doesn’t show that at all. If it did, Whole Home Service wouldn’t work right, and it works right for pretty much everyone. I think you had a deca adapter problem or a networking problem.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

jonny4 said:


> I hooked it up to the wireless and it seems things are working. Thanks. I do find this odd because my in home network is 1Gbps as well as my internet but my wireless is nowhere near that. This just shows that DirecTV's way of using coaxial for internet slows things down.


Coax can easily push 1gbps also.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm wondering if he should get rid of the DECA and run an ethernet cable directly into the HR54, would that help any?


----------

